# Possible herd sire? What do you think?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I found this nice boy. He is NDGA registered and was born 6/30/12. They say he is friendly and easy to handle. He is only $100 though. They said the only reason for selling is because they are switching to a blue eyed buck. What are your opinions on him? If he is a healthy buck, should I go for it? I personally think he is beautiful. I added a picture of his offspring from this year.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He's cute. He's NDGA registered but not ADGA? Does that matter to you?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Guess it doesnt matter now. She wont get him tested.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

awww. sorry.

But it's something to think about. If you want the offspring to be registered ADGA, he needs to be registered there and not just NDGA.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Stupid question here ..what is the difference between NDGA and ADGA? I know about the AGS and ADGA; also what is this "Testing"?

As far as the buck goes, from the pictures I really like him.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Nigerian Dwarf Goat Assoc
American Dairy Goat Assoc

Registries are different and they do not often allow you to cross but you can be registered at multiple places. Like if you are registered NDGA, that doesn't mean you are automatically in the ADGA. If you want to be in both then you have to be registered in both. If a goat is not registered ADGA then it takes a lot of work to get it into ADGA and if its a Nigi, then there is no provision for registering in ADGA as native.

Testing in this case is for CL, CAE and Johnes - to make sure the animal you are getting is free of some of the more major goat diseases.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Amy, I know about the cross registries but wasn't familiar with NDGA. Seems it is easier to cross between ADGA and AGS and more helpful information online for those two than NDGA.

I associated the testing comment to something to do with the registry lol. Here little buck you need to read this book on how to be a Nigerian Dwarf, then we will test you and see if you qualify lol j/k.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

hahaha. 
I'm glad the registries dont require reading goats ..I'm not sure any of my goats would pass. Though, I think I've met a few smart enough to read


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I like the buck, he looks really nice, and that seems like a great price.

I think you should consider what you want for your herd, whether or not you need a buck. they are stinky things, that need separate space, a buddy with him so he doesn't feel lonely, etc etc. if you're planning on just keeping 2 girls for home milking, having a buck may not be financially viable as you'll only need to use him once a year on two does....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What you have to understand about people selling goats cheaply is that they just want to move them. They don't feel like waiting while testing is done. They don't want to take a chance that you won't end up buying the goat and they possibly miss a sale. They don't want to put a lot of time into the sale.

If you want disease free goats, then just spend the money and buy from a breeder that has tested. If you want cheap goats, then you will probably have to take a chance and bring them home and test them once you get them home.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

He is nice looking and testing around here (where I live) doesn't cost more than I think $30 total for all tests CAE, CL & Johnees. I would definitely say it option to consider, IMO.

I say you have a good chance of him being clean, he looks WELL cared for, shiny clean coat, healthy coat, feet trimmed, coat trimmed up. I have seen worse for more $$$$ .


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree, and we just worked out a deal where we took the goat in a clean carrier to the vet and directly back to their farm and paid for the test pre-purchase. They signed an agreement that if goat tested clean, we had the exclusive right to purchase at full price. Our only risk was in the expense of the test....still a good deal. Goat stays at their place until tests come back.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

He's cute, definitely flashy. The only "problem" (and it's not really a problem just whatever you want to do with your herd) with using a Nigerian buck on your standard does is that you can not register the kids with ADGA, you can register them with the MDGA and mini standards are pretty popular, just depends on if you want to have all ADGA registered goats or if you want to delve into the mini registry. If you just want good quality family milkers, then papers really aren't that important. If you have any Nigerian does though, I think he would be a pretty nice buck to start with, but if they won't wait for testing you would be better off to find someone that will.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have two Nigerian Dwarfs and a mini mancha


----------

